# 1940 Westfield Rambler?  Any info appreciated



## JRE123 (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought this bike from an antique dealer.  Said that his friend bought it new 1940 for $27.
The rear stand is not shown but he did give it to me.  It has been painted with house paint and has painted rims w/middleweight tires.  The rims look original.
Does anyone have a picture with original paint pattern so I may try to duplicate it

Thanks

Jim English


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Nostalgic.net

Air rider special!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 19, 2010)

You can try using Xylene or MEK to wipe off the house paint (be careful of the underlying paint and decals once you start to break down the house paint). In some instances the paint under the house paint is still in decent shape. Before doing a total strip and repaint, I'd try using a reducer like Xylene or MEK to wipe off the house paint and see what's underneath.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 19, 2010)

Classic Bicycle news' Columbia book is an excellent rerference! But I'd agree and try to expose the og paint first.


----------



## JRE123 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you very much.  I'll get right on it.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 20, 2010)

*My Westfield*

Here is a shot of my bike. It has aluminum fenders and the rack is incorrect but you can see what the rest should look like.




*JOSH*


----------

